# what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI?



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

Looking for input on what size exhaust system to mandrel bend up for a supercharged '95 Jetta VR6.
let hear what you have and any input is much apprecaited.
thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

most people are going to say that 2.5 inch i sufficient, but i am currently in the middle of building a 3". i figure if im in there, have bigger cams, pushin 10 lbs, a 3" will do nothing but help.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

3inch will make a bit more power up top, but its going to drone a lot more at lower RPMs (highway especially). its a toss-up. Personally i wouldnt bother with the 3inch on a supercharger setup like yours Mike.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (TBT-Syncro)*

the drone will depend on what components you throw in there as well.
ill be running the high flow 3" metallic substrate magnaflow cat, 18 inch vibrant reso, and single in single out magnaflow muffler.
ill post sound clips as soon as its done


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (vr6freak)*

what about 2 3/4" system?
thanks for the input guys.
keep 'em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_what about 2 3/4" system?
thanks for the input guys.
keep 'em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

problem with that is its a lot harder to find components (reso's, mufflers, flanges/v bands, piping in that size.
id just order the c2 OA 3'' piece, get a reso, muffler, and some pipe and call it a day


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (vr6freak)*

i guess ill go 2 1/2"


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_i guess ill go 2 1/2"









my 3" gets built tomorrow. sound clips to follow


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_the drone will depend on what components you throw in there as well.
ill be running the high flow 3" metallic substrate magnaflow cat, 18 inch vibrant reso, and single in single out magnaflow muffler.
ill post sound clips as soon as its done 

thats is practically the same exhaust st up i run on my vrt.. I love it..


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Nspd. Gen 1 60mm, 15# custom tuned w/ 262's. 300whp/267 trq


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_i guess ill go 2 1/2"









I run right now N/A stock "downpipe" (headers, whatever you want to refer to them as) to a 2.5" highflow cat all the way back 2.5" then to the stock VR muffler which I believe is either 2" or 2.125". I had an MK5 GTI resonator at the end which is 2.5" instead of the stock muffler but it was to low and didn't have the VR "gargle" at idle. I enjoy my setup right now. When I throw the turbo on it will just go straight to the VR muffler, no cat.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (stofficer2)*

i run a test pipe with a magnaflow system. its loud, flows well, and im making around 300whp give or take. the dynoof 286whp was me running out of fuel at about 6200rpm....new dyno to follow. ive tossed the idea of a 3" around for a while now.


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (-THROTTLE-)*

Ive already got a 42DD test pipe I will be using. I hope it works with the 2.5 system I want to bend up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any more insight is much appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_Ive already got a 42DD test pipe I will be using. I hope it works with the 2.5 system I want to bend up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any more insight is much appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just cut down the test pipe where it necks down to fit up with the stock cat and weld a new flange on or flare it to slip fit.
ill try and get a sound clip tonight of my 3"


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (vr6freak)*

still considering 3"


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

if you go VRT you'll thank yourself. May be droney if you don't run a suitcase. I ran 3'' on a stock obd1 vr ,catback only without a suitcase muffler to a scorpion can and it sounds great, nice burble...little droney when its wet out and on the highway with the windows up.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

scrap that...mod a test pipe with a dump valve that opens under boost. Talk to Lexi...you can get a part from off some stock cars...Andrew is running one as well. Keeps the car quiet around town, and flows well when you're Goosin' it. I rode in Lexi's car 2 days ago and it was nice a quiet till boost.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

3 inch with borla muffler and magnaflo cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zEeibs1CIE
^ Wifes car


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_3 inch with borla muffler and magnaflo cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zEeibs1CIE
^ Wifes car









thats some wicked rasp!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Miko16 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_3 inch with borla muffler and magnaflo cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zEeibs1CIE
^ Wifes car









sounds great


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Miko16)*

thanks, it sounds a little better now that it has a v1 charger


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

ohk. sound clips TOMORROW! haha. my audio has been lame on the camera. 
but here are a few pics. im adding a turn down to the muffler btw.
ignore the oil on the underside. from prev. owners trubo vr set up.










































_Modified by vr6freak at 11:05 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

looks good


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

thats another interesting question...
does anybody have pictures of a 3" exhaust ends. Like a straight pipe out at the back or mufflers deeper like stock? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

heres the best i could do. dont mind the ride height or lack of bumpers. 
http://s270.photobucket.com/al...0.flv


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

To the OP, if you are just staying 8psi then a 2.5" and test pipe would be fine. Don't hesitate to port those exhaust manifolds as well.
To me it depends on what you use the car for. SC's are already pretty weak on torque down low and in the mids so a 3" is only going to take a little more of what you do have away. I'm sure the 3" would help peak power a bit so it's up to you. Street=2.5" Track=3"
If you are having the exhaust custom made anyway then consider the 3". Some SC guys have a way of ending up Turbo and if that happens you won't have to do it over again.


_Modified by slc92 at 8:03 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*

I usually put a 3.0" on anything over 250 whp ...
And to the OT, your Jetta is absolutely beautiful. LOVE LOVE LOVE the look.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I usually put a 3.0" on anything over 250 whp ...
And to the OT, your Jetta is absolutely beautiful. LOVE LOVE LOVE the look.

X 2. 8psi should be ~250whp. Anything over and go 3"


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*

the 3" has been decided! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

last report:
stage 2 s/c done. went with the 3". system designed with testpipe for not cat and 3" into magnaflow muffler.
moar pics here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4007420


----------



## lbonser (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: what exhaust size to run on MK3 JETTA VR6 S/C STG2 8PSI? (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_the drone will depend on what components you throw in there as well.
ill be running the high flow 3" metallic substrate magnaflow cat, 18 inch vibrant reso, and single in single out magnaflow muffler.
ill post sound clips as soon as its done 

that is exactly what I have and due to intake resonance it DRONES.








but the power is very noticable...and other than long drives, or with the wife.....it's worth the trade off.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_last report:
stage 2 s/c done. went with the 3". system designed with testpipe for not cat and 3" into magnaflow muffler.
moar pics here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4007420

























did you have this system finished up at the GC?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

post up some pictures of the exhaust work, and a video clip if you can mike!


----------

